# Cyclogest Pessaries - side-effects?



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi All 

I'm on my second cycle of OI and have had a scan this morning to confirm I have ovulated (and released two eggs).  I ovulated on Friday morning - I could actually feel it as I had a pain that ran from my right ovary area, round my side and into my back which lasted a few hours.  Me and my DH had BMS on Tuesday and Thurs evening so hopefully we've timed it right - do you think this would be enough?

Also, I've now been given cyclogest pessaries to use on a night until I do a pregnancy test.  What side-effects should I look out for?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Redpepper hun

Mmmm the dreaded cyclogest!   They affect people differently hun, but common side effects are excess wind!, both ends unfortunately , AF type cramping, and nausea. They can also affect your "movements" 

Good luck with this cycle hun - really hope you've cracked it!
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Cyclogest can cause all sorts of side effects...some may experience several whilst others may get none..we're all different after all.

They may cause bloating, constipation and/or upset tummy, nausea, breast tenderness, PMS like symptoms, creamy thicker cervical mucus, amongst other things.  Cyclogest is a progesterone supplement and progesterone is what is released following ovulation and sustains early pregnancy...so it can cause pregnancy (or AF) like symptoms.  

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.  So far so good, but I've only taken 1 pessary so far! 

It does all seem a bit pointless this month as I'm convinced we haven't had sex enough in the week before ovulation - we had sex on Tues evening and Thurs bedtime and I ovulated on Friday.  

Well we'll see a week on Friday I suppose!

Take care all and good luck with your treatment


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya guys
I am not on cyclogest but am taking this drug that beging with a U- its also progesterone though. I have to take 6 capsules vaginally- what a total pain in the **** that is!!!!! Like I have not been through enough already!!!! Very messy too!

Natasha- I just wanted to say you really are a mine of information on this site and thanks for all your informative and supportive posts- Although i dont always post on threads- I read many of them and always find what you say sooooo helpful- so thanks- It really must be your turn for a BFP soon god knows you deserve it!!!!

Love Pi


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

pi, it might be Utrogestan - I'm on that too, I think it's the same.. yes, messy, although I've got used to it by now!
I do get sore boobs, constipation, bloatedness from them, but these things generally wear off a bit on day 9 or 10, as you get used to them, which usually makes me panic - so know that it's normal for the side-effects to come and go!

good luck and bfps for all!
jome


----------

